# Bricked...need help



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

So I need to ship back my phone since it was replaced. When I originally rooted I did it manually through adb. To unroot I downloaded an app called thunderbolt restore which was supposed to return the phone to stock. ran it and now phone only starts into fastboot and bootloader with s-on. Can't get into recovery or load rom and can't flash anything. Can someone please advice or point me in the right direction?
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## roosxter (Aug 4, 2011)

Same thing happened to me had to use my computer to put a stock ruu on the SD card and flash in bootloader, had a tough time finding an ruu to download

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

What rooxster said, put a stock RUU on the SD card somehow, whether through card reader or old phone or friend's phone, and flash it through the bootloader.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

I found 605, it reads it but no option to flash

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## cuguy (Jul 13, 2011)

I've never done this on a TB but try using an executable RUU (run on windows) with your phone connected to your PC. It should load stock software into your phone.


----------



## roosxter (Aug 4, 2011)

You have to put it on the root of your SD card and rename it to PG05IMG.zip PG 0(zero)5img. Then go into bootloader and it should update

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Downloaded an older ruu and got it to work, thanks gents.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

When you installed the old ruu did the phone then update to a newer one on its own?


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

recDNA said:


> When you installed the old ruu did the phone then update to a newer one on its own?


didnt give it a chance, didnt enable wifi and didnt have my sim card in, just returned it to stock to be returned to verizon.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I thought vzw might wonder why your phone had never updated on its own. As long as it is s-on I would imagine you're ok.

I have the same app you used. Did u ever hewr from the developer?

I know it's a lot to ask but if you feel like it could u give a step by step procedure of what happened and how u fixed it including links to files you needed?


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I thought vzw might wonder why your phone had never updated on its own. As long as it is s-on I would imagine you're ok. I have the same app you used. Did u ever hewr from the developer? I know it's a lot to ask but if you feel like it could u give a step by step procedure of what happened and how u fixed it including links to files you needed?


emailed the developer, heard nothing.

basically the app is supposed to download an htc signed ruu, put it on the root of your sd named properly, then it flashes a stock h-on hboot and is supposed to flash the ruu as well.

not sure what was happening but for some reason my phone did not want to flash .605 or .609. (which is what the app uses) and left my perpetually in hboot no matter how i tried to get out/battery pull, everything, it always only loaded into s-on hboot.

i had to find an older signed version (.602 in my case) and put it on the sdcard by taking it out of the phone and connecting it to a computer. the hboot finally gave me an option to flash and i did.

also updates are optional, i could have just ignored all updates on my phone, verizon cant really say anything about that, plus i have s-on.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

was. 602 froyo?

Although every other review was good I'm afraid to use that app now. I only have 2 months left on my warranty anyway so I guess it doesnt matter.

I emailed the developer too just to ask if he still supports the app but no reply. If I ever have to I think I'll unroot manually

Thanks for your help.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd still use the app, should the same thing happen, its a two second fix now that you know
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

This is weird. Thunderbolt Restore worked perfectly for me.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roosxter (Aug 4, 2011)

Used it like 3times perfect, but then during the process of downloading the ruu filesit stopped, leaving me with an empty pg05img. Needless to say it wouldn't boot past bootloader. Had a hell of a time finding an ruu since all that I can find were uploaded on multiupload

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

theMichael said:


> I'd still use the app, should the same thing happen, its a two second fix now that you know
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I don't know where to find the download of the right ruu?


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

Keep in mind with that Thunderbolt Restore app that it flashes the stock bootloader, restarts, and flashes the rest (or at least it should). I've never had a problem with it and it is substantially faster than screwing around with doing it manually lol.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I don't know where to find the download of the right ruu?


was a quick google for me, also team bamf has an archive of all stock thunderbolt ruus on there site.


----------

